# Geko Thermostat - anyone using those?



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm looking for a feedback for those GEKO Reptile Digital Thermostat Heat Controller * BN on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Nov-08 13:08:59 GMT)
looks like a cheaper alternative to big expensive brands


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

cant give any actual feedback from using one, but the seller is on these forums.

I asked the seller on ebay so many questions and they always reply with good advice.

To me they seem very good value, and great for setting lights to simulate day and night.

I think im going to be buying one in the new year.


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

they look exactly the same as the lucky reptile ones but cheaper 
i only have the lucky reptile ones but they are very good 

Paul


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

I've just ordered one to try it out. We were out today when a delivery came so have to pick it up from the post office. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

ive used these before, they are "unbranded" version of the lucky reptile thermo control 2, exactly the same inside and out as the lucky reptile version, just usually say ATC300 on the front instead of thermo control 2.. Good stats for running heat mats, ceramics, oil filled radiators (up to 1200Watt) etc.. 
Owen


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

should also say you can usually find them for £19.99 on ebay, looks like those gecko people bought a load, rewrote the advert, shoved a few quid on and put them straight back on ebay..lol


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah these things are pretty good. worth the money


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I use one for heating and lighting on my Malawi tanks.
Work well and never had any trouble.

Mine was 15 quid second hand, but new in the box.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> I use one for heating and lighting on my Malawi tanks.
> Work well and never had any trouble.
> 
> Mine was 15 quid second hand, but new in the box.



didnt they just turn your light into a mini disco (arent they just on off stats)


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

yep, on/off, but they have a timer built in for controling lights aswell


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok mine arrived and finally got around to fitting it last night. 
First thing to notice is that the instructions are a bit vague and confusing in parts. Secondly it was designed for protecting fish tanks from overheating so has a very annoying alarm built in.

First thing I did was to set the temperatures and place the probe in a suitable position. Once done it was working no problem and found it to be very accurate (tested against two thermometers). Yes it is an on off but works well and keeps the temperature to within 1deg c.
Second I learned how to turn the alarm off as I kept setting it off when playing around with the location of the probe.
The real problem came in trying to work out the timer for the light. It works by setting how many hours you want it on, followed by how long you want it turned off. Have set it to be on for 10 hrs then off for 14. If the two numbers don't add up to 24 then it will be on at different times each day.
All working now.
Overall I'm very impressed for the money, it looks good with a nice looking compact display that has a light to let you know when power is on for the heater, one to show power is on for the light and a constant temperature readout.
Finally, it is easy to use (once you know how:bash.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info!:2thumb:

I am going to buy one now see how i get on!


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to say that I'm quite happy with it. 
instruction is not the best but you will only have problems with timer for lights which i'm not using.

stat is great, u can set up a required temp and how many degrees it can go off that temp.

fro that price I didn't expect much but this stat is doing great job  will probably buy another one 

recommended.


----------



## Pauliox1 (May 22, 2007)

mEOw said:


> should also say you can usually find them for £19.99 on ebay, looks like those gecko people bought a load, rewrote the advert, shoved a few quid on and put them straight back on ebay..lol


Do you have a link for those cheaper ones meow?  not sure what I should search for...

Paul


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Pauliox1 said:


> Do you have a link for those cheaper ones meow?  not sure what I should search for...
> 
> Paul


They don't seem to be around at that price anymore which is why I paid the 24.99. Plus the ones that Geko sells include free postage. Having had mine set up for a couple of days I'mquite happy with how it is performing.


----------



## Pauliox1 (May 22, 2007)

Ahh. I see. No worries! Still a great price! So.. is the LCD to tell you what the stat is set at or does it give a actual temp readout too? I could probably find out but I'm afraid I'm in a lazy mood at the moment :blush:

Paul


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

By pressing buttons you use it to set the temp and range you want to stay in and also how long the light is on or off. With no buttons pressed it displays the current temperature.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

does anyone find the flashing current temp annoying ?


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

this is the thermostat i'm waiting for too. i gather it's not a dimming one? is this really important for beardies?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

edgar1981 said:


> this is the thermostat i'm waiting for too. i gather it's not a dimming one? is this really important for beardies?


depends what you are wanting to run off it, some people use ceramics for beardies basking spot (why they do this i have no idea, seems like a retarded idea to me as beardies associate heat with light) in which case it will be ok.. if however it is for a spot light bulb then the answer im affraid is yes, a dimming thermostat is a must. not only would the light be constantly going on and off with this stat but it would wear the bulbs out pretty damn fast and you would be constantly replaceing them....


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

bugger. i'm not happy with the guy that sold me this stuff really. the bulb isn't strong enough, the thermostat hasn't turned up yet and apparently isn't suitable. pretty crappy set-up pack to be honest.


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

sod it, i'll buy a habistat. only the best for my baby! 



now, anyone wanna buy a geko thermostat?


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

edgar1981 said:


> sod it, i'll buy a habistat. only the best for my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> now, anyone wanna buy a geko thermostat?


how much ?


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

20 quid? 

saying that, it still hasn't turned up!


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

pm sent :2thumb:


----------

